# Fishing tackle swap meet,garage sale flea market



## lagunagene (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, here is your chance to clean out the garage of old, not used,replaced with upgrades fishing stuff.
In conjunction with the CATCH THE CURE fishing tournament at 
Marker 37 on May 2 there will be tables for those who want to get rid of their stuff. A tax deductable donation will get you a table and a built in crowd to look over your stuff. Not much stuff? Share a table!!
The link to the tournament web site follows.
http://www.catchthecure.org/Tournament.html


----------



## lagunagene (Apr 17, 2008)

This thing is getting even better!!! What has been decided is that there will be no up front table charge. Every table will be given a sheet to fill out putting what was sold and for how much. At the end of the day turn in the sheet and add up the sales and then make a donation of 10% what was sold. That way if you have a slow day you won't be spending more than what you sold. 
There is more to come. 
PM me to reserve a table as I will only bring as many tables as those who have signed up.


----------



## lagunagene (Apr 17, 2008)

Theres More!!!!! Sign up for a table and get a free ticket to the BBQ!
Don't want you to get weak from hunger selling all your stuff.


----------

